# Canadian UK resident on a Spousal Visa filing taxes



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,
It will be a year in May since I moved to England to be with my husband. This is my first time filing taxes abroad and I'm completely confused with the whole process. I've spoken to my accountant in Toronto and she said I must go to the International Tax office in England and declare both my Canadian income and UK income for the 2012 tax year. Also, that I must include the fact that I'm married. Does anyway know what the whole process is when filing taxes overseas? My husband says the Britons don't file taxes...

Any info would be great!

Many thanks,

Nadiya


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally you have to declare your worldwide income in the country in which you are considered tax resident. Whether or not you have to file in Canada may depend on whether or not you are receiving any income from Canada - though you may have to file something for the time before you moved to the UK.

The other thing to be aware of is that the UK tax year runs from April (5th, I think it is) to April (4th) rather than for a calendar year (as I think the Canadian tax year does). So you can't just use the same figures to report to both taxing authorities.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Normally you have to declare your worldwide income in the country in which you are considered tax resident. Whether or not you have to file in Canada may depend on whether or not you are receiving any income from Canada - though you may have to file something for the time before you moved to the UK.
> 
> The other thing to be aware of is that the UK tax year runs from April (5th, I think it is) to April (4th) rather than for a calendar year (as I think the Canadian tax year does). So you can't just use the same figures to report to both taxing authorities.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev,

Thanks for the reply! I made Canadian income from Jan-April 2012. Then from Jun-Dec 2012 I made UK income after I moved to England in May. Im no longer making Canadian income. I've already declared my CA income via e-filing with my accountant in Toronto. So, you're saying that because the UK tax year runs at a different time, do I just bring my CA tax statement to an International office?

Thanks!

Nadiya


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Honestly, your CA tax statement is pretty much worthless in the UK. You pay your UK taxes based on what the rules and regs are there - including the difference in tax year.

Of course, with your timing as it is, your first UK tax year is April 5th 2012 to April 4th 2013. You'll only have just a tiny bit of Canadian income to be counted (i.e. from April 5th to whenever you left Canada). 

I don't know what this "international office" is that folks have told you to go to. I would think you would just file or declare or whatever just like your husband does. You should have no further obligation to file Canadian taxes at this point.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Honestly, your CA tax statement is pretty much worthless in the UK. You pay your UK taxes based on what the rules and regs are there - including the difference in tax year.
> 
> Of course, with your timing as it is, your first UK tax year is April 5th 2012 to April 4th 2013. You'll only have just a tiny bit of Canadian income to be counted (i.e. from April 5th to whenever you left Canada).
> 
> ...


Hi Bev!

That's why I'm so confused because I keep hearing different things. Like you said, I would've thought all I have to declare is my UK income and that's that! But now I've heard that both must be declared because of a CA-UK treaty? Anyway, thanks for all your input. Im going to file the same way my husband and take it from there.

Thanks again!

Nadiya


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Nadiya,

As a UK resident you must declare your foreign income by submitting a UK tax return in which you will also declare your UK income.

You will need to register for self assessment if you have not done so already with HMRC to be able to submit your UK tax return.

The UK tax year runs from 6th April to 5th April and you will need to submit various schedules with your tax return to show the different forms of income and to also claim any possible tax relief that might be due.

You must ensure that your tax return is completed correctly.


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Nadiya,
> 
> As a UK resident you must declare your foreign income by submitting a UK tax return in which you will also declare your UK income.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info Nikki!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

You are most welcome Nadiya!


----------

